# A Most Excellent Message



## Blueridge Believer (May 30, 2007)

ELECTION, PURE AND SIMPLE

This kind of preaching gives me hope for the SBC. This is Dr. Jeff Noblit of 1rst Baptist of Muscle Schoals Alabama and this guy can really preach. It's a blessing.


----------



## Blueridge Believer (May 30, 2007)

bump.


----------



## Chris (May 30, 2007)

They hosted the 'True Church Conference' a few weeks ago. It was absolutely, positively awesome. I didn't want to leave. 

Jeff has a podcast: http://anchoredintruth.org/Loudblog_0_5_1/podcast.php. He's currently crawling through the book of Hebrews. 

http://www.anchoredintruth.org/

He also writes for the founder's journal from time to time. http://www.founders.org/FJ64/article5.html


The sermon you linked to - election pure and simple - is also available in transcript form, and is an excellent resource to use to 'cover all the bases' when studying the issue with those who reject it.

edit: 

The church, http://www.fbcms.org/ is also home (and oversight authority for) Paul Washer's http://www.heartcrymissionary.com/.

Paul is also a member of First Baptist Muscle Shoals.


----------



## Blueridge Believer (May 30, 2007)

Thanks for all the info brother! I thought he and Paul were hooked up.


----------

